# The Island is too op



## Dealth (Aug 9, 2014)

One reason why I made an account is to explain why I don't like the island. D:

The only reason Nintendo put it there is so that way we can make thousands of bells every minute so we can pay off our rents. They aren't discrete about it, because the island is open 24/7, it's by no means rare, and it's not exactly fun. They have tours but they are fun the first time, and then we just go there for the beetles and to fill up a third of our museum effortlessly

I payed off my 300k rent in 2 hours. And why wouldn't I? If I didn't I would put myself at a disadvantage. It's not cheating like time traveling is. What was once a slow paced game has turned into a game where everything is free with a few hours of work.

Nintendo, what were you thinking!? You took the direction of making rare bugs/fish common instead of making the common ones worth more... Now fishing in the river is worthless, fishing in the ocean is worthless, bug catching is worthless, fossils no longer give you a lot of money, running errands for neighbors is worthless. Half the game revolves around going to an island, catching bugs for an hour, then coming back with 150k bells... I am unhappy with the direction Nintendo is taking


----------



## Story (Aug 9, 2014)

Well, I do see your point I would also say you don't have to grind to get bells you need. You could just go at your own pace.
I'm not one to talk though, I've only ever played New Leaf.


----------



## Alanstoy (Aug 9, 2014)

Lol well, i dont know, the island is also set up if you join club tort, to meet new players, and that tends to be where you get the rare items from island. Plus, the cost of building your house to its max is waay more than your 300k rent.  Yes its a bit easy to make bells, from bugs, I have been playing since day one on New leaf, and i still go bug hunting on the island. And from time to time i use club tort as well. i like the island, its quiet, i can get my fishing or buggin on. I have played AC on game cube as well, I guess its just not your thing. And thats ok. To each their own


----------



## The221Believer (Aug 9, 2014)

It's not really a "disadvantage"? This game isn't exactly a competitive one. You can choose not to use the island. Sure, it makes things slower, but that's not untrue to the spirit of AC from what I understand (though I've only played WW and NL it seems to be "Take things as they come"). 

The island is just there imo to counterbalance how much more money is needed in this game between houses, PWPs, and ordinances.


----------



## Togekiss (Aug 9, 2014)

It's better to play the Island Tours with friends, and there's always Club Tortimer. I don't really like Club Tortimer though. Some people will be generous and give you stuff, while others will steal from you and wreck your island. The island never really bothered me anyways.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 9, 2014)

It is nice to interact with other people or friends with the island or get unique items with medals. If you find it too easy to make bells with the island, simply don't use the island often or catch bugs only for collecting and not selling. c:


----------



## Hypno KK (Aug 9, 2014)

If you don't like the island, don't go on it. It's really that simple. The game offers a bunch of features and you don't have to use all of them. It's like complaining about QR codes just because you want to make your own patterns or complaining about the fact that the game allows you to trade items and villagers because you'd rather get them on your own. 

There's other purposes for the island, like collecting items sold there, CT, going on tours with other people and stuff like that. 

The game is designed to let you make your own game experience for the most part. Some people want a challenge to get bells, other people like to get bells easily and focus on other things they find more fun. There's nothing wrong with that and that's why these features are optional. The game isn't a competition to see who has the most bells and it's intended be played by a really wide age range, not just us older players but younger kids too, so nothing about it is that difficult. 

You, whatever your gaming skills, age, and game preferences are, aren't the only intended audience for the game.


----------



## gdolly (Aug 9, 2014)

In my personal experience, I find it very worthwhile to be able to make that much money on the island in a short period of time. There are a great deal of debts to pay off in order to expand your house and invest in your city... 
A few hours of work to pay off just one debt or PWPs still seems a long period of time for me because I don't always have that time to invest in the game on a daily basis. 
If there was a cap to how much I could make in a day or if it were harder than it is now, I'd feel financial and time strain as I do in real life with making money.. I don't think the game would be as fun to play for me. 

That being said though there are other ways to enjoy the game, and other ways to make bells at a faster rate. 
It's nice that you can set your own pace and play at your own comfort level in New Leaf.


----------



## debinoresu (Aug 9, 2014)

what?? what are u even complaining about omg

its completely your choice as a player to use the island? i use it bc the game is entirely too slow to me without it, i have very little patience. patient people have the complete choice not to grind on the island tho so, just, dont use the island??


----------



## mags (Aug 11, 2014)

I really like the Island, I am a carer and sometimes don't see anyone for a week so going on the Island and meeting people is really nice.


----------



## Mithril Gamer (Aug 11, 2014)

If you can't deal with the island, turnip trade.


----------



## Muffie (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the reason they added the islands is because not only do you have to pay a total of over 7mil bells to pay off your house, but you have to also pay for all these public works. 

Now that you're more than a citizen, the islands provided give you the chance to make more money and fill up your museum more because sometimes you're a little too busy to be doing all that.  Especially if you're like one of these perfect towners who want everything to be positioned right with the paths and all! 

Also, Mithrill has a point as well, turnips are another way.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Aug 13, 2014)

You don't have to go to the Island if you don't want to. It does help a lot of people, who may not have the time to earn the bells by fishing/bug hunting in town. You have a point though, I don't go to the island at all (besides the tours for flowers).


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 13, 2014)

Then just don't go. No one's forcing you to.


----------



## danicoro (Aug 13, 2014)

This seems like kind of a poor attitude to have towards a _completely optional_ part of the game.

To quote a previous poster who already said it really well:


Laser Beams said:


> You, whatever your gaming skills, age, and game preferences are, aren't the only intended audience for the game.



A good example is that my mom, a 50-something professional, plays this game, but she plays it in her downtime to relax and have fun. She doesn't have lots of hours to devote to it, but she still wants to have a good experience, so something like the island that allows her to accumulate a large sum of money in a relatively short, manageable period of time allows her to get greater enjoyment out of the game than she would if she had to play for days and days just to pay off one house expansion.

The reason Nintendo includes things like the island in their games is to make it accessible to basically everyone; any age, skill, interest level, etc. As Laser Beams already said, you're not the _only_ target audience for the game. And as has been said by several other people on this thread: If you don't like it, quite simply, just don't go. You're certainly not being forced to.


----------



## (ciel) (Aug 13, 2014)

The turnip trade makes more than the island...
But yeah, it is optional. I used it at first to make bells to pay off my loans, and I thought it was really nice. In city folk, I had groves of fruit trees that I picked every three days to pay for things, and it was really tedious. I like that the island provides a fast way to get bells so there's time for other things. 
I also like that the beetles are more common, because in CF I didn't catch any of them. The museum seems like a more realistic goal now (If I can ever get the scorpion and tarantula)

But if you don't like it, just don't use it. My only beef with the island is that the 3ds doesn't have switchable keyboards. The older ds's had Japanese kana, but the 3ds, when you have more interaction with the world than ever before, doesn't even have the option. I meet Japanese people on the island and I'd love to talk to them, but it's really difficult.


----------



## Crystiesc (Aug 13, 2014)

I haven't been to the island in weeks, mostly because I make more selling turnips, or selling perfect fruit, or selling villagers from my cycling town. 

I make LOTS of money, and it hasn't ruined my enjoyment.  Cause I also SPEND. It costs a lot to fully expand a house, and I have 3 to go. It costs a lot to build pwps, especially if you build them without focus like me. Because then you have to pay to destroy and rebuild them. it costs a lot to get your dream villagers. It costs a lot to continually redecorate until everything looks "done." It costs a lot to buy everything at Gracie and nook (if you want a complete catalogue.). 

Plus, if you are a completionist, it takes a while to save enough bells to get the abd.

I think the island is there on purpose, as others have said, to offset the increased costs of this version of the game.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 13, 2014)

What. O _ O

If you really hate the island that much then don't go to it?
I thought it was a way to hang out with your friends and do tours...
I have club t and I go to the island quite frequently. But I still fish in my town?


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 13, 2014)

then don't use the island :I
how hard is that?


----------



## BlueDress (Aug 15, 2014)

I agree it took lots of fun out, that is why I don't do it. I instead use perfect fruit for my money source. But Nintendo does need to change the island so it isn't so easy to get money, I know we need more money with pwws but still


----------



## Bublah (Aug 16, 2014)

This is just a guess but... you chop the trees, cut the bushes, and removed the flowers from the middle, right?
Try making the same amount of money in the same amount of time with everything still there, I bet you'll feel a difference.


Edit: In other words, you are RNGing for more money by manipulating which bugs appear and which ones don't.


----------



## rival (Aug 17, 2014)

I never viewed the island like this at all. I do go there often at night to catch bugs so I can pay off my house and build pwp's, but I find the bug hunt relaxing. When I don't feel like doing it, I don't. 

I think the important thing is that you can do everything at your own pace. There's lots to do in New Leaf, but if you don't want to have your house paid off completely or whatever, it's not like anyone is forcing you to do it. The first few months of the game I only ran errands, fished a bit etc. Fishing in the ocean or river isn't worthless, not if you want to complete your museum or earn your badges. So.. find what you want to and do it


----------



## xxsilver (Aug 18, 2014)

If you are worried about earning too much money via the island, simply do not catch bugs or fish there. You have that choice so make it. I have used the island a couple of times to catch bugs and fish but I don't always use it for that. 
I use it to play games, meet new people and to have fun. 

Its a brilliant feature they have added in and a very enjoyable one at that.


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't  think the island is OP at all. It's great if you just want a couple of million bells, but if you're trying to make hundreds of millions of bells, the island is just way too slow


----------



## RiceBunny (Aug 18, 2014)

I honestly never thought of the island as OP. It gives you just the right amount of bells that you need for town stuff and house improvements. I never found myself saying "OMG I have too many bells, it must be that stupid island". If anything I didn't have enough xD, but then again I didn't spend hours on the island like some people do. In the beginning when I needed to make bells, I just spent 30-40 minutes at a time. That would get me 500K with the bell ordinance.
All the bells I have are from selling villagers due to a town reset. I'd say I have about 60M ish in the bank right now(had 90). Point is I don't think you can become crazy rich off the island, unless you put some serious work/time in.


----------



## Ebony Claws (Aug 19, 2014)

Honestly my least favorite thing about Animal Crossing is the fact that it takes so long to make money. The island fixed that for me. (Also its optional so ignore it if you want.) 
But seriously I can never get into any other Animal Crossing game because I'm not willing to spend so much time fishing and catching bugs. It's monotonous and boring. At least the island lets you get a lot of money doing monotonous work than sloooooowly building up bells doing it normally.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 23, 2014)

Dealth said:


> One reason why I made an account is to explain why I don't like the island. D:
> 
> The only reason Nintendo put it there is so that way we can make thousands of bells every minute so we can pay off our rents. They aren't discrete about it, because the island is open 24/7, it's by no means rare, and it's not exactly fun. They have tours but they are fun the first time, and then we just go there for the beetles and to fill up a third of our museum effortlessly
> 
> ...



     The island is to over powered?Over powered?Hahahahahahahaaaa!xD Lol,ahem...Half the game doesn't revolve around the island if you don't want it to.Just don't go,simple as that.Also,yo can't find all the bugs and fish at the island,and why are you bringing fossils into this?You can't even get those at the island.
      Also tt'ing is not cheating.It's there for people with different lifestyles or wo don't enjoy the slow pace of the game.It's their choice to play it that way,they bought the game afterall.Also,the island has been in every game...


----------



## lunamoon1 (Aug 24, 2014)

What is the point of moaning at something that you don't have to use.
If you don't like it; don't use it. Simple as.
Ugh.


----------



## TheRaven (Aug 26, 2014)

Animal crossing kind of mimics live in that the more money you get the more money you need. 

 There's that first jump where the island seems like it's insane for getting money because you just have your house loan to pay off. But once you do that you see how much money is possible needed for other things. What if you want to build a second house, and a third, and a fourth, that's 7M to fully expand each one. Then you see Crowns, Thrones, Gracie furnature, oh that's a couple more hours on the island for each item. Oh I want the exclusive post office items, what do I need to save..... 100M! That's like 200 hours on the island. Then you go onto the forums and want to buy things like gold roses and villagers. Wait Marshal and Stitches are 30-50M! That's alot of bug farming...............

 After a while I thought it took too long to get money from the island. I didn't want to spend all my time just catching beetles, it was getting boring and frustrating.

 I used to think the island was OP. Then I bought a cycling town.......... 50M in cash, another 100M worth of dream villagers I kept for my main town in just a few hours. It's all a matter of perspective.......


----------



## SolarInferno (Aug 26, 2014)

I just use the island as a way of meeting new players as well as making a bit of money at the same time. 150k isn't really a lot after you've paid off your loan in full, and expanding the house is only really one small part of the game, there's an awful lot more to do...

I seriously don't know what I'd do without the island, I find adding people online is too tedious, I much prefer meeting random people on the island where it's just a few buttons away far easier.


----------



## dragonair (Aug 26, 2014)

Dealth said:


> One reason why I made an account is to explain why I don't like the island. D:


chill.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Okay, well, nobody is forcing you to use the island, first off. Ores still can make a tasty profit, and so can fossils, if done correctly.

Also, there's turnips. I really wouldn't be whining about how there's bell inflation and blaming it solely on the island. 300k a night = 2.1m/week pales in comparison to a simple 1m investment, waiting like 1-5 days, then selling at a 800-1000% profit. Please keep that in mind.


----------

